# New To Fishing



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have fished a few times during my life and have enjoyed it throroughly. I am generally a big game hunter and have decided to 'branch out' as far as my outdoor activities are concerned. I have never owned a fishing pole in my adult life. I am approaching 35 this year and have finally asked for a pole for Christmas. NOW I NEED SOME ADVICE!

In my wife's searching, she has come across a rod and reel that she'd like to buy me. Thing is, it needs to be under $50. Maybe a little more, but not much.

Is Mitchell a good brand? She's looking at the "Avocet" freshwater spin combo for me, but neither have any idea of what's good or not, since we have never been fishers. *I will be doing 'lake' fishing only. From the shore.* And preferrably need a rod/reel combo that is collapsible for hiking and such.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

A good rod and reel combo can be purchased for under $50.00
One thing that I look for in a rod is ceramic guides.[Eyeletts]
The combo that you mentioned may have steel guides.
The steel guides wear out faster, which will cause drag and
dammage the fishing line.
Higher end rods will use good grade stainless steel, but others will use soft brass and chrome plating.
Don't use the fishing line that comes with most combos. If you buy a rod and reel combo with line already on it, have the line replaced with a good brand of line in either 6# or 8# mono.
Now for rod length and action.
A good all around rod length is 6' or 6 1/2'.
Action of the rods will differ from ultra light, light, medium light, medium and heavy.
I like to fish with medium light to medium action rods most of the time. These rods will fish well for most types of fish in Utah. 
Lighter action rods will have more flex and feel, but won't cast as far nor have the backbone for hook sets that a medium light or medium action rod will.
Talk to a salesperson about these questions and let them know the type of fishing that you will be doing.
They will direct you to the right rod and reel for your needs.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, this will be a short-lived thread. My wife just got back from Cabela's. After talking with one of the folks in the fishing department and telling them my requirements (i.e. backpacking, compact, portable), they suggested she get me a Daiwa Minispin combo for $34.99.

They also suggested that she NOT purchase any line or lures until I was actually ready to use the rod. I guess the line gets brittle, etc.

Was that a good choice?

I have the option, if I desire, to return the rod/reel after Christmas for something I like better.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think I currently have any combo's that are over $50, they all seem to work well for me. Someday I know I will definitely invest in something nicer.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The main thing for you is to use this forum as a resource, accept and invite to go out and fish or offer an invite to go out and fish. You can learn more by getting out than by talking to any guys in sporting goods departments. There are so real pro's on this site that can show you a thing or two.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Get a medium/light Ugly Stik rod/reel combo with a big spool. You'll be fine. The Daiwa is probably alright, but you'll most likely snap the tip off. The Uglies are hard to break.

The Ugly Stik is an awesome rod, especially for "starters". It will put up with tons of abuse and it has a guarantee if you manage to destroy it. Even a light Ugly will handle larger fish without snapping and they cast pretty well. The sensitivity is decent, allowing you to feel bites pretty easily, but stiff enough that your hooksets can be effective.

For now, the reel doesn't really matter. Just remember to get a spinning reel instead of the button-release reels. Those are a nightmare with new line. Talk about a giant ball of tangled line.

But overall, the reel isn't important while you're re-learning. You'll most likely beat it up pretty badly and a cheap-o reel is perfect for beating up without guilt. Just make sure the thing works and you'll be fine.

Most fishing equipment is pretty basic and there's not a lot of need to get pricey with anything unless you're out to impress someone...Then you can pay as much as you want.

Most Ugly Stik rod/reel combos will run about $40.00 at Sportsman's...Probably a little more at Cabela's or Copeland, Sports Authority, etc. However, 'tis the season for great deals on gear.

Make sure you save the receipt, since the guarantee is good for 7 years or something.

I still use Ugly Stiks. I wouldn't mind getting into a different rod, but what I have serves me well.

Welcome back to fishing! This will help to keep your mind off the bucks until fall, every year.

Happy Fishing, Hoser. :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a few of the higher end fenwick & shimano rods, & have not found a better rod for the money than those Whuppin sticks from Cabelas. they are un-breakable. they run about 20 bucks for just the rod, But they have some of the best action I have seen even out of the higher end rods. If you do manage to break it , Just return it no questions asked for a new rod. My all time favorite rod is just a Shimano ultra light 5/12 ft , I have caught 25 inch cutts from the berry on that sucker. Throw on some 6lb line & a jakes & you can cast it about a mile. It also works great on littler streams & rivers. I got a pack of 2 off e-bay for 9.00 plus shipping


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

+2 on the ugly stick light action. I Use a light action ugly sick for big cats in utah lake and never have a problem. It is all about the line and reel after that.


----------

